

Ask HN: Should I pivot? - felipepiresx

My partner turned out to be greedy and jumped boat. My investors ditched me and my project has failed to gain traction yet, it has been over a year almost now. What should I do ? Should I pivot ? And if I pivot, how do i present this to investors ?
======
glimcat
Are there intractable IP concerns as a result of the old partner and
investors?

If not, your problem is "I don't have traction after a year." Without more
information, it's hard to speak to that.

------
hansy
Did your partner and investors leaving have anything to do with your idea? Or
was it the team?

